

69-year-old grandmother: ‘Becoming a DJ is the best thing I’ve ever done’ - albox
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/expat/expatlife/8066312/Mamy-Rock-Becoming-a-DJ-is-the-best-thing-Ive-ever-done.html
It's never too late to do what you love..
======
candre717
"If you can't do what you want at my age, when can you?" DJ Mamy Rock.
Classic.

------
albox
It's never too late to do what you love.

